# Gearing Question!



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

After a long break I have decided to start up in the RC again with my old 18MT! I know I have asked this in past but that was over a year ago and I don;t remember that far back... :freak: Anyway, I am looking for a good gearing ratio for the 18MT here. All I do it bash around the yard but also like speed runs up the street. Right now I am running a 15 tooth pinion with a 55 tooth spur. Sidewinder brushless system, I don't remember the motor Kv but its the one right below the 8000 or.... something like that. :tongue: Just NiMh batteries as well. The motor gets pretty hot after running through the grass, usually does fine with the body off on street runs though. I don't have a way to measure the temp though. Otherwise the car is basically stock if that helps. 

Any input on this or anything else regarding the lil 1/18th system running brushless would be great! I don't remember much... :wave:

Yes, I know LiPo batteries is a must.... that will be soon! After a month vacation this summer hopefully!


----------

